

Apple loses iPad design lawsuit against small Spanish tablet computer maker NT-K - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/11/apple-loses-ipad-design-lawsuit-against.html

======
mrich
This behaviour by Apple makes me sick. Typical bully tactics, trying to crush
a small company. Glad they didn't give in and I hope Apple pays dearly in the
counter lawsuit.

